# twin charger



## colhel59 (Dec 9, 2005)

has anyone here ever used both a turbo and supercharger at the same time. isent the new IFS engine doing that. just wondering why i haven't seen it here


----------



## redskins98 (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: twin charger (colhel59)*


----------



## rokka (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: twin charger (redskins98)*

Something like this?
My 1.8T with G60 charger and gt3076 turbo.

























_Modified by rokka at 10:27 AM 10-7-2006_


_Modified by rokka at 10:28 AM 10-7-2006_


----------



## gtidov (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: twin charger (rokka)*

you man are crazy wow that will be a interesting car what kind of power are you going to see and what is the torque curve going to be like


----------



## apexslider (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: twin charger (gtidov)*

what are you using to bypass the sc once the turbo really starts to kick in? looks amazing, I would really like to hear more about that motor and setup


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: twin charger (apexslider)*

he could run the tubo into the sc and not have to worry about bypassing the charger
EDIT: OMG that exh mani is friggin sick! This is going in a transverse car right? That would make the turbo really accessable, nice.


_Modified by PhReE at 4:36 PM 10-7-2006_


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: twin charger (PhReE)*

Yeah, it's going into a transverse MkIV that should be Haldex AWD. The guy is crazy.


----------



## rokka (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: twin charger (gtidov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtidov* »_you man are crazy wow that will be a interesting car what kind of power are you going to see and what is the torque curve going to be like

The sc is going to use some hp, so i hope for abouth 440 hp.


----------



## rokka (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: twin charger (apexslider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *apexslider* »_what are you using to bypass the sc once the turbo really starts to kick in? looks amazing, I would really like to hear more about that motor and setup

The bypass is made with 2 tb, and 1 tb on the intake manifold.
The engine is completly built. 
Solid lifter head
Carrillo rods
JE pistons
balancd cranck
modified intake with 8 injectors
custom made exhaust manifold
custom fly wheel with dual plated clutch 750 nm
gt3076 turbo
built G 60 charger
custom made carbon intake


----------



## apexslider (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: twin charger (rokka)*

good god...this is one project I hope you keep updated on here. very impressive


----------



## rokka (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: twin charger (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_he could run the tubo into the sc and not have to worry about bypassing the charger
EDIT: OMG that exh mani is friggin sick! This is going in a transverse car right? That would make the turbo really accessable, nice.

_Modified by PhReE at 4:36 PM 10-7-2006_


----------



## The Green (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: twin charger (rokka)*

could you pretty please share some more info on the bypass and how the TB's are linked?


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: twin charger (rokka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rokka* »_Something like this?
My 1.8T with G60 charger and gt3076 turbo.

























_Modified by rokka at 10:27 AM 10-7-2006_

_Modified by rokka at 10:28 AM 10-7-2006_














































































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
IM SPEECHLESS!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
*BUT!!!! * I have a question... Wouldnt the power outcome be the same if you have say a single turbo just twice as much boost instead of both turbo/sc?
Do you see what I mean? 


_Modified by 1.8TRabbit at 7:23 PM 10-8-2006_


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: twin charger (1.8TRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TRabbit* »_













































































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
IM SPEECHLESS!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
*BUT!!!! * I have a question... Wouldnt the power outcome be the same if you have say a single turbo just twice as much boost instead of both turbo/sc?
Do you see what I mean? 

_Modified by 1.8TRabbit at 7:23 PM 10-8-2006_

He is using the G60 to aid in spooling the turbo. Instead of the turbo spooling at around 4500 RPM he will reach full spoll by 3000RPM.


----------



## The Green (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: twin charger (TallaiMan)*

only remark I have is that I heard that by placing the alternator underneath the charger the stress angle on one of the ball bearings changes, causing it to break rather quickly


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: twin charger (rokka)*








Very sick work!


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: twin charger (TallaiMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TallaiMan* »_
He is using the G60 to aid in spooling the turbo. Instead of the turbo spooling at around 4500 RPM he will reach full spoll by 3000RPM.
I see. Is that basicaly the only reason to use a suoercharger with a giant turbo?


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: twin charger (1.8TRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TRabbit* »_I see. Is that basicaly the only reason to use a suoercharger with a giant turbo?









Yes. That is a huge reason. Have you ever driven a 1.8L with a turbo that big? No power down low. This way he has a way wider powerband and less of a wait for the turbo to kick in.
It is a similar concept to spraying with nitrous down low to aid turbo spool.


----------



## SvenRasta (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: twin charger (TallaiMan)*

Disgusting http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You should just strap a chain on it and use it as a boat anchor...








Awesome fab work. I'd like to see some charts on this thing


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: twin charger (TallaiMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TallaiMan* »_
Yes. That is a huge reason. Have you ever driven a 1.8L with a turbo that big? No power down low. This way he has a way wider powerband and less of a wait for the turbo to kick in.
It is a similar concept to spraying with nitrous down low to aid turbo spool.
No I never have. But I have been in my buddies civic with a gt42R. And starts spooling a 6k!







Granted he revs to 10k!








But yes very sick motor! Just posted it in the "dope shizz" forum! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## not shylo (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: twin charger (1.8TRabbit)*

mama mia


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: twin charger (not shylo)*

if he runs the chargers pressure pipe into the turbo's inlet that would help in building boost but i would think at some point the charger would limit the amount of air the turbo can draw in..


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: twin charger ([email protected])*

He has a dual TB setup to solve that.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: twin charger (TallaiMan)*

any pics of this TB setup? very interesting...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: twin charger (TallaiMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TallaiMan* »_He has a dual TB setup to solve that.
aaaa guess i missed that!


----------



## rokka (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: twin charger (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_any pics of this TB setup? very interesting...









No sorry.

engine in the car with the carbon airbox


----------



## Rado.16vT (May 25, 2005)

*Re: twin charger (rokka)*

So you still use the boost of the charger once the turbo has spooled, hook the wastegate line on the manifold and control overall boost, ie have 30 psi all time.
Good work


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: twin charger (rokka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rokka* »_
No sorry.

engine in the car with the carbon airbox








And you only hoping for 400+ whp?


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: twin charger (1.8TRabbit)*

would really like to see better pics of the bay when they become available, looks high quality to me


----------



## whitevento (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: twin charger (VWralley)*

The easy way is to run the turbo into the supercharger. Once the turbo starts flowing more than the supercharger it will force air through the supercharger and start putting power into the crank through the belt as well as continuing to build high amounts of boost. Then he'd only need one TB but not have as much power potential. Compound charging is scary business but has so much power potential.


----------



## The Green (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: twin charger (whitevento)*

and what about the fact then that the glader can only take upto 50degrees celcius of incomming air temp


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: twin charger (whitevento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whitevento* »_The easy way is to run the turbo into the supercharger. Once the turbo starts flowing more than the supercharger it will force air through the supercharger and start putting power into the crank through the belt as well as continuing to build high amounts of boost. Then he'd only need one TB but not have as much power potential. Compound charging is scary business but has so much power potential.

thats what i was saying... the only problem is that the S/C becomes a restirction in the intake....


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: twin charger (The Green)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Green* »_and what about the fact then that the glader can only take upto 50degrees celcius of incomming air temp

I dont know very much about s/c but why is it that they can only have 50 degrees of incoming air?


----------



## whitevento (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: twin charger (The Green)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Green* »_and what about the fact then that the glader can only take upto 50degrees celcius of incomming air temp

Put an intercooler in between. I'd personally use an air/water between the turbo and sc. Then a small air/air after the sc. I'd be more concerned about the variation in exhaust gas flow with this type of system. If the exhaust housing isn't chosen correctly it can do some really strange things.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: twin charger (whitevento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whitevento* »_
If the exhaust housing isn't chosen correctly it can do some really strange things.
 How so?


----------



## whitevento (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: twin charger (1.8TRabbit)*

In his specific setup the supercharger and turbo are apparetly running indepentantly. The car will act supercharged until the turbo begins to flow more air than the sc and then get the big power that a large turbo has to offer. This isn't really compound charging like I was describing. This is like he titled the thread, it's twin charging. He won't have a problem. What I'm talking about is when a turbo feeds a supercharger the exhaust gasses can build very rapidly as the turbo flows more than the sc. If too small of an exhaust housing is used it will choke out very easily. If it's too big you won't have the wide powerband with ridiculous power that was the goal in the 1st place. Not much different than choosing a turbo for a regular single turbo car, just much more difficult from what I understand. It's still very new to me so I'm also on the learning side of things.


----------



## HOVTroll (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: twin charger (rokka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rokka* »_
No sorry.

engine in the car with the carbon airbox










I hate you!









Your project is sick!


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

*Re: twin charger (UBER1.8t)*

Nice pice, that intake manifold http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SC24VR6 (May 27, 2003)

the car not running yet?? 
my superturbo already running for 6 months


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (SC24VR6)*

super .. turbo .. 24v ?
Pics?
Specs?
Yeah .. umm if you're really rollin a sc/turbo 24v then I am INTERESTED!! lol


----------



## rokka (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (SC24VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SC24VR6* »_the car not running yet?? 
my superturbo already running for 6 months 


Are most of the parts custom made for your setup????
anny pics????


----------



## Danno13 (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (rokka)*

What size pulley is on that charger? Damn g-ladder really kills the high rpm potential


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (Danno13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Danno13* »_What size pulley is on that charger? Damn g-ladder really kills the high rpm potential

What don't you understand? There are 2 TBs and the charger disengages when turbo spools.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (TallaiMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TallaiMan* »_
What don't you understand? There are 2 TBs and the charger disengages when turbo spools.

Its not that -- its just that its a G-Lader and they simply dont like high rpms.... He hasnt mentioned the charger is on a clutch, only that there are 2 TB's to redirect air around the charger in the upper rpms.


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_Its not that -- its just that its a G-Lader and they simply dont like high rpms.... He hasnt mentioned the charger is on a clutch, only that there are 2 TB's to redirect air around the charger in the upper rpms.

It is also a built G-Lader anyway and those crazy foreigners know how to build them. Should be able to withstand 7800+ RPM redline.


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## SC24VR6 (May 27, 2003)

I only have this pic for now










_Modified by SC24VR6 at 4:29 AM 10-12-2006_


----------



## rokka (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (Danno13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Danno13* »_What size pulley is on that charger? Damn g-ladder really kills the high rpm potential


It is a built g-lader, and they can hold the rpm.
I am going to run the engine over 8.200 rpm.


----------



## rokka (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (SC24VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SC24VR6* »_I only have this pic for now









_Modified by SC24VR6 at 4:29 AM 10-12-2006_

Ok, how dus your setup work? And you have a twin turbo set wricht?
Wy dit you go for a sc as wel, because a twin turbo setup on a 24v spools realy fast, and you have alot of power down low.
Dus the sc bring you anny power when the turbo's are fully spoold?
And are you running water injection on there







.
Looks good.


----------



## SC24VR6 (May 27, 2003)

mine is not twin turbo its single turbo with SC and yes turbo spool very fast but now I can burn my tires from 1600rpm 
my setup is when the turbo fully boosted bypass the SC
yes I do have water injection and also 75 shots of nitrous
I just got my car back from the show and I will try to dyno it and post up the WHP maybe sometimes next week
Robert


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (SC24VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SC24VR6* »_I only have this pic for now









_Modified by SC24VR6 at 4:29 AM 10-12-2006_

wow u must have traction issues


----------



## 19E-299 (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: (rokka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rokka* »_

It is a built g-lader, and they can hold the rpm.
I am going to run the engine over 8.200 rpm.


whats the secret in "building" a high revving g-lader?


----------



## malcman (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: (19E-299)*

putting a 100mm pully on it







Super sick build by the way, looks amazing!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (shortshiften)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortshiften* »_wow u must have traction issues 

What he said...
That engine is itching for a Quattro drivetrain.


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: twin charger (rokka)*

"My 1.8T with G60 charger and gt3076 turbo."
Mother of God.


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (19E-299)*


_Quote, originally posted by *19E-299* »_
whats the secret in "building" a high revving g-lader? 

The right bearings, and possibly custom oilseals


----------



## Danno13 (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (19E-299)*


_Quote, originally posted by *19E-299* »_whats the secret in "building" a high revving g-lader? 

Willingness to some up testing things


----------



## HOVTroll (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: (Danno13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Danno13* »_
Willingness to some up testing things

x2
and $$$


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: (UBER1.8t)*

Jesus I need to come to this forum more often







dear god


----------

